# Summton aus PC-Speaker unter Vollast

## oscarwild

Hallo,

seit ein paar Wochen gibt mein PC einen recht nervigen Summton aus dem PC-Speaker ab, wenn mein Rechner voll ausgelastet ist.

Ich habe - zumindest bewusst - nichts dergleichen an Software installiert oder konfiguriert.

Hat vielleicht jemand von Euch eine Idee, woher das kommen könnte, irgend eine Applikation oder Einstellung? Ich arbeite unter KDE 4.4.5, ob der Effekt auch aus der nackten Shell heraus zu beobachten ist, kann ich nicht mit Sicherheit sagen.

Gruß

OscarWild

----------

## Dorsai!

Brauchst du den Speaker ansonsten? wenn nicht, dann klemm ihn doch einfach vom Mainboard ab oder wirf das entsprechende Modul aus dem Kernel.

Warum sowas plötzlich anfangen soll kann ich dir auch nicht sagen. Vielleicht geben die Spannungswandler auf dem Mainboard oder das Netzteil den Geist auf. Wenn das der Fall ist hilft aber nur abklemmen.

----------

## oscarwild

Daran hatte ich auch schon gedacht, aber das wäre nur die Notlösung.

Board und Netzteil sind jeweils erst ca. ein Jahr alt, von daher würde mich ein Defekt jetzt sehr wundern, noch mehr, dass er sich so bemerkbar machen würde. Das System läuft abgesehen vom Piepton völlig stabil.

----------

## cryptosteve

Ich kann mir auch nur einen technischen Defekt oder mangelnde Abschirmung vorstellen. Hast Du die Möglichket  mal einen anderen Speaker anzustöpseln?

----------

